# My Black TE37's - Rays via Newera :)



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally got delivery of my new rims after a lengthy (but worthwhile) wait due to having them done to special order by Rays via the guys at Newera. Thanks to Miguel and Matt :thumbsup:


































Really chuffed with these and can't wait to get them on and super turismo's off:squintdan
Just need to get the suspension sorted and eventually get it sitting as below:smokin:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Gotta say, they are STUNNING!!! :smokin:

Is the picture of your car your current wheels? They look good too :thumbsup:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Trev said:


> Gotta say, they are STUNNING!!! :smokin:
> 
> Is the picture of your car your current wheels? They look good too :thumbsup:


Cheers. It's so tempting to open the box and just look at them!:chuckle:
No, thats not my car - that's just the stance i'm after. That belonged to JM Imports. Those wheels look rather tasty too!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

there awesome mate

how much did they set you back if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

They are going to look superb. good work.
What are you doing with your old wheels?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

almost a shame to put them on

very nice and I'll keep a look out for you


.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

They cost 2 and a half grand all in:runaway:. The only reason i was prepared to pay that much is because i sold my other car therefore feeling rich. The curb is now my enemy!
My old wheels are going on ebay. The offset is bad for a gtr in that they sit too far in under the arches. You might get away with it on a gtst but they're just not suited to a gtr. They're more like evo wheels really. OZ Super Turismo's.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> almost a shame to put them on
> 
> very nice and I'll keep a look out for you
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. They're almost too nice to go on (almost). I might take them to bed with me:nervous:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they are nice, doing alot of sets of custom TEs at the moment

should say freight is around £450 to ship a set of a wheels air freight these days 

yen rates gone up down again too ! doh!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Look absolutely superb. Good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

what offset and width are they?

they look stunning


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

there going to look great,good choice


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

They're 18 x 9.5 with 12 offset which is spot on, so the car will have the stance I want once lowered - where as the offset on my old wheels was 30 or 35 which was horrid. 
Will take pic of them on once I get a few more bits and pieces fitted. Sad thing is that I don't want to leave the blue dust caps on as someone WILL nick them


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

i like.. em..


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

those wheels are sweet man


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice indeed. I will get a set of TE37s one day in black as well!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Stunning rims!!:smokin:


Terje.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Nice. I had a hard choice between black and bronze. Our cars will look almost exactly the same apart from mine being 19 inch in the same offset but in bronze. TE's ROCK!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Very nice indeed. I will get a set of TE37s one day in black as well!


you just need to pull your finger out and buy something


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

good choice - they will look superb


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Piggaz said:


> Nice. I had a hard choice between black and bronze. Our cars will look almost exactly the same apart from mine being 19 inch in the same offset but in bronze. TE's ROCK!


:thumbsup: Kind of surprised i didn't go for 19's myself. That's not my car in the picture by the way - just used it as an illustration of the stance i was after. Love white 33's although i didn't end up buying one in white...
Mine is silver, which i am contrasting with black/carbon fibre hence i went for black wheels. Going for the no nonsense look


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

I want!!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Initial P! said:


> :thumbsup: Kind of surprised i didn't go for 19's myself. That's not my car in the picture by the way - just used it as an illustration of the stance i was after. Love white 33's although i didn't end up buying one in white...
> Mine is silver, which i am contrasting with black/carbon fibre hence i went for black wheels. Going for the no nonsense look


Well the reason I went 19's is the dish. 18's dont have where as the 19's have the dish. Mine get fitted tomorrow! Although the turbo's are off at the moment.... so pic's will be taken from inside the garage. Haha. Black TE's look hot. I just MAY have to buy a set of black to swap between:thumbsup:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Piggaz said:


> I just MAY have to buy a set of black to swap between:thumbsup:


You clearly have too much money. Might as well throw a few quid my way while you're at it . 
Would be nice if the 18's had a lip as the 19's do. If mine had a 2 - 3 inch lip on the rears it would be pure porn! 
Nonetheless sooooooooo happy with them. They really set the car off - so much so that i'm not in any real hurry to drop the suspension anymore. Looks ok as is so may wait for coilovers rather than rushing to buy springs. Happy days :squintdan


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Are they the magnesium ones? They came in a very similar colour!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can't beat black TE37s.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

Gotta love the TE37, these are winging there way to me, they're from a limited run in the states to get the offsets I wanted

Formula silver, 19x10.5 et35


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you just call rays and ask them to do an offset run

/ make them to order

there are no "special runs"


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

matty32 said:


> you just call rays and ask them to do an offset run
> 
> / make them to order
> 
> there are no "special runs"


Matty, I asked you for this offset and you said couldn't be done. Anyhow, not the place to discuss.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Jaffa said:


> Gotta love the TE37, these are winging there way to me, they're from a limited run in the states to get the offsets I wanted
> 
> Formula silver, 19x10.5 et35


Those are nice :smokin:. Plenty of depth to them with a nice lip (what i would typically go for). Would be the ultimate to have rears like that in black on mine. What car are they going on? 

Not sure they are magnesium skinner. The guys that fitted them thought they were magnesium so maybe pretty close, and they look similar on google search... I just know them as shiny black :chuckle:

Also amazed at how light they are compared to my other alloys. Must be a massive weight reduction.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

That silver is awsome!!!
How the hell can you decide? Buy a set in every colour haha!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Got a few more bits to go on. Genuine Top Secret spats and Apexi filters courtesy of Newera:thumbsup:


































Will get pics of the car up once I get hold of a decent camera .


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool!

other stuff with you shortly


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: Will be able to get on with loads more once modball is completed


----------



## nend (Jan 7, 2004)

nice wheels, best money can buy.


----------



## Squattingnevil (Mar 2, 2010)

love these wheels, they look great on a GTR!


----------



## rubenv (Jun 29, 2009)

very nice stuff, and very beautiful wheels


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

A few pics but not great quality at all. Really need to buy a camera:bawling:. Gonna get an old canon 300 eos as I can't really be paying 300+ quid for a digital slr.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Cracking! looks good:thumbsup:


----------

